# New Bentley Coupe thingy



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Forgotten the official name of this car - but saw one hthis morning on the M40.

They're damn big.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

How bizarre  I saw my first one on the M6 J21 at about 7:30 this morning. It was travelling in the opposite direction, but first impressions were that its very big & very ugly ???


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Bentley GT Coupe ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Found these - the one I saw was a pretty similar colour too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Official name is Bentley Continental GT


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

They are a customer of ours, I got a press pack last time I was there. ;D

I quite like it, not as big close up though I might struggle to get it in the garage. (plus find the Â£110k list price)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Saw 4 of them travelling together on the M6 near Lancaster last week. 2 silver, 1 midnight blue and 1 in burgundy! I think they look stunning and they sound awesome...._One of them was obviously Mr Clarkson as it was near his stomping ground!_


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Found these - the one I saw was a pretty similar colour too.


Definitely a candidate for being pulled over for illegal plates....they didn't even try!


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

Now, if were in the market (I`m not at the moment ) for a 100 grand `ish car then the Continental GT would be very near the top of the list.

I`ve never been a Ferrari fan (288 GTO aside) and the Porsche 996 Turbo is an all time favourite of mine so that`d be in with a shout but the idea of a gunmetal grey Conti GT with ox-blood leather is just so cool.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toad of Toad Hall.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Toad of Toad Hall.


As opposed to 'Toad of the Hole'?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Saw 4 of them travelling together on the M6 near Lancaster last week. 2 silver, 1 midnight blue and 1 in burgundy! I think they look stunning and they sound awesome...._One of them was obviously Mr Clarkson as it was near his stomping ground!_


I wish  ;D

Although i'd not be spending my Â£100grand (if i had it) on a Bentley. A 996 Turbo would be at the very top of my list, closely followed by an Aston Martin ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Mate,

IIRC those things are 250K, you could get both!!!

Mart.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

> Mate,
> 
> IIRC those things are 250K, you could get both!!!
> 
> Mart.


Damn, in that case, i'd have a 996 Turbo, Vanquish & the S8 for those Sunday drives  ;D with my string back gloves on  ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> with my string back gloves on  ;D


And that Argyle sweater!


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

> IIRC those things are 250K


They`re only about 110,000, so you could still get the 996 Turbo and something sensible with the change!


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

I saw one today being tested & photographed on a secret test track while I was doing my Porsche testdrive +

looked like a bit of a beast - but they were more interested in polishing it than driving it fast 

there was also one of the new shape Golfs...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

For some reason Bentley have started target marketing to me. I have a free six month subscription to Bentley magazine and an invite for a test drive... I shall have to go play


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> I saw one today being tested Â & photographed on a secret test track while I was doing my Porsche testdrive +
> 
> looked like a bit of a beast - but they were more interested in polishing it than driving it fast
> 
> there was also one of the new shape Golfs...


Get up to Pymms Lane, Crewe and you can't move for the things ! Nothing secret about them now.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> For some reason Bentley have started target marketing to me. I have a free six month subscription to Bentley magazine and an invite for a test drive... I shall have to go play


Let us know how it goes.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

The test track was secret...... cos I doubt I'd ever find my way back there again!!! 

somewhere near Ascot. MOD place - they also test tanks there - apparently!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Had to go to Bentley the factory today and there was an event on for all the customers who had ordered one (not me) and because of a delay in production these people had been invited to the factory to soften the blow.

I got speaking to one, if not all the staff there who were absolutley fantastic and who offered a test drive in one............well how could i refuse! Unfortunatly it was only for approx 10 miles (at 8mpg!) so i couldn't really get use to it and relax, one minute i'm in a works car contemplating another boring day and then the next i'm driving a 110k car!

I'm not one for writing these excellent reports that you guys do but the power delivery was absolutley awesome all 550bhp of it and there was the option of fully automatic transmission or tiptronic which would revert back to auto after a set period should the paddles not be used, both were seamless and with it being four wheel drive you could boot it everywhere even though the road were damp and get absolutley no wheel spin

The key system was abit unnerving as you don't have to take it out of your pocket as once you get within a certain distance if you have the key in your possession the car unlocks it's self and once your set up press the start button and off you go. Once you have arrived at your destination press the same button to stop the engine, walk away from the car and it locks itself.

I only wish i had more time to take it all in as i was just scanning the car thinking ......"thats nice ........oh thats nice ...........that's even nicer" and not really taking anything in apart from remembering it had a Breitling clock!

Should i ever be in a position to buy such a car for turning up at celebrity bashes i would definatley have a closer look, however last summer i was luck enough to drive a F355 and i honestly lost sleep over that experience but with the Bentley possibly just a half hour before i drop off.

The staff at Bentley were brillant and finished my stay off with a tour of there musuem which houses the Le Mans 24hr winning car along with the earlest Bentley and a few other historic cars.

That hour certainley brightened up my day the only downer was that i didn't have my camera although the one on my phone has taken a hammering! After all that i had a drive around the staff car park only to see the most TTs ever seen in one place as staff are treated to cheap lease schemes as bentley is part of the VAG [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Looks like a jag from the front...


----------

